# Horse Boarding Rights



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hello All,

I have been taking riding lessons and leasing horses from an Equestrian Center for little over a year now and learning to ride and show Western Pleasure. Recently I just purchased and 9 Year old Gelding Arabian Horse, I am going to board him at the same place I am taking lessons. I have had Hank for weeks now. The first week I got to ride him. It was a little rough but I got it down. The second week on Wednesday they had me train on a horse name Northstar that I already know how to ride good. Then on Saturday they had me train on another horse Abby . I have trained on her before then finally Sunday I got to train on Hank. I asked why I was not on Hank all week. They said they want me to train on the other two and Hank only on Sunday, I actually get that. But I think somebody should of told me the plan first. I am ok with it all. Then today I asked if I can come visit my new horse and just take him for walks they said I can do that. I want to at least get to know my new horse. I am worry only one day a week will not be enough. Can they do that? Am I allowed to visit my horse? I paid $9500.00 for my horse. I would like to be able to at least visit him.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I think it would be a good thing if you could talk to the BO and instructor and sort out what the schedule is for your riding. If this is your horse and you are paying regular board for him I would think you could go there as often as you want (within the stable hours that are open for boarders to see/ride their horses. How old is Hank and what is his training level at? Is he a good match for you to be able to ride now?
Is Hank in training and if not is someone else riding him? Seems to me that one ride a week is not enough for him. I'm assuming that he is sound and rideable with no health problems.
Maybe after riding one of the other horses you can spend some time with Hank or if someone else is working/training him you could at lest be there to watch and see how things are going.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

It seems UNUSUAL, to say the least, that since you’re paying board for your horse that you aren’t able to ride him unless the owners allow you to!
I’ve heard so many discouraging posts on this forum about boarding facilities. I’m so glad that I’m able to keep my Angelina at home.
It’s YOUR HORSE! You should be able to ride him at will!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

That doesn't make any sense to me. You have your own horse now, why would they want you using their horses? That's just more wear and tear on them. 

Unless he's in training because he's still very green? When I got my Pony and moved him to my current barn, they had me riding the lesson horses for many months, while they trained Pony, before they put us together. But I was a brand new rider and he was very green. You've been riding for at least a year, and if you paid $9500 for this horse I would hope he's decently trained. So, are they putting training rides on him?

You've been at this place for a year, so you must like it well enough. If it were a new place that were doing this, I'd be super suspicious, like maybe they were putting rides on my horse without asking my permission. It would explain why they are only letting you ride him once a week and why you can't come and visit him.

Do you have a contract? Does it limit your visiting times? Or riding times? If not, then I think you need to get some clarity from this barn about why they're doing this. It's your horse, right? They didn't pay for half of his cost and there's no leasing agreement between you and the barn, right? If that's correct, then I can't think of any reasonable reason you can't even come out and SEE your own horse, that you paid for.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

That is very strange. Barring a special agreement, as an owner you are fully entitled to ride your horse every single day (within rules and regulations for arena use) and do whatever else you want with him.

Are you a minor? Maybe your parents and the instructor came up with this schedule to fit your current riding ability but they forgot to let you know.

If you are an adult, by all means assert your ownership. Another forum member got manipulated badly by a shady (and very expensive) yard and she had similarly ridiculous constraints placed on her riding her own horse. Get ahead of it and nip it in the bud.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Wait... *You bought and own the horse?*
Own the horse and pay board for the horse to be kept at this barn..........._

Your horse is 9 years old and for the price you spent should be fully trained not need "training"...
Since when do you as owner need to ask to ride your horse, take lessons on your horse...spend time with your horse?
You've lost me....if you own then _*it is your right*_ to do with your horse as you want, ride when you want, spend time with as you want...
Unless you have the horse on 1/2 board or some sharing agreement I missed the comment about...  
I surely wouldn't be permitting others to ride my horse nor allow them to tell me I could not ride my horse in my lessons...nor tell me I may not do with my horse as long as it is safe and not endangering myself or others.
Lessons...this is when you *should* be riding your horse so you learn to ride together as a partnership in harmony....
Sorry, but this situation sure makes no sense to me...
I would be wanting to know who is riding the horse, how often and why at this barn as the horse is privately owned.
If the answer did not soothe my fears, I would be finding a new barn and moving the horse and my lessons taken to a new facility & instructor where _you_ benefit from your horse and not need "permission" to ride, to see or to do anything with *your horse.*_ You're spending a lot of money for someone to benefit from your horse being "available" as a lesson horse it sounds to me._
*🐴...*


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hank is 9. I am paying board. He is a top 10 western Pleasure horse He is a good match for me yes. I can walk trot on him now. Lope real soon. I think they are riding him during the week. Training him. He is a healthy sound horse. I do like you idea of just staying after riding the other horses. Yah I would like to watch for sure.


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

Horsef said:


> That is very strange. Barring a special agreement, as an owner you are fully entitled to ride your horse every single day (within rules and regulations for arena use) and do whatever else you want with him.
> 
> Are you a minor? Maybe your parents and the instructor came up with this schedule to fit your current riding ability but they forgot to let you know.
> 
> If you are an adult, by all means assert your ownership. Another forum member got manipulated badly by a shady (and very expensive) yard and she had similarly ridiculous constraints placed on her riding her own horse. Get ahead of it and nip it in the bud.


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

And yes. Full grown adult.

Thanks so much for all your input. I agree with you all.

I though it was strange too.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Hank is your horse, you have paid $9500 and board. So make sure the schedule works for you.

It’s great if they are training him but not sure why that means you can only ride him once a week. Is it that you are also a beginner and need to learn more skills - canter etc because he is too much horse for you?

Even then you should be able to do what you can with him. It could be a supervision issue - are they worried about liability if you are riding it on her own.

Something seems off though ...


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

Part-Boarder said:


> Hank is your horse, you have paid $9500 and board. So make sure the schedule works for you.
> 
> It’s great if they are training him but not sure why that means you can only ride him once a week. Is it that you are also a beginner and need to learn more skills - canter etc because he is too much horse for you?
> 
> ...


Yah I am learning him. He is new to me. I don't think he is to much of a horse. I just need to get on him and learn him. He is a bit different then what I have ridden before. But you are right I need to lean on him. I am intermediate rider. I can ride all the other horses there. Walk Trot Canter. I did a few show with them. I eventually want to do that with Hank. I agree its just not right the way they are doin it.


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> _Wait... *You bought and own the horse?*
> Own the horse and pay board for the horse to be kept at this barn..........._
> 
> Your horse is 9 years old and for the price you spent should be fully trained not need "training"...
> ...


Thank you for being so blunt. Really made me think about all the details.


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> That doesn't make any sense to me. You have your own horse now, why would they want you using their horses? That's just more wear and tear on them.
> 
> Unless he's in training because he's still very green? When I got my Pony and moved him to my current barn, they had me riding the lesson horses for many months, while they trained Pony, before they put us together. But I was a brand new rider and he was very green. You've been riding for at least a year, and if you paid $9500 for this horse I would hope he's decently trained. So, are they putting training rides on him?
> 
> ...


No I paid for him in full. And you are right, he is my horse. No leasing agreement or anything like that. This is why I am so frustrated.


----------



## Milton'sMama (Jan 9, 2021)

jbosco1988 said:


> And yes. Full grown adult.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your input. I agree with you all.
> 
> I though it was strange too.


As an adult, you need to be a better advocate for yourself. This is _your_ horse. You paid for him, and you pay the people who keep him and who you take lessons from. They work for _you_. 

Something you said makes me think you're not really as involved as you should be with this entire situation. You said you _think_ they are riding him during the week and training him. You _think_? You should _know_ what they are doing with _your_ horse. 

Don't let people take advantage of you. You decide what happens with your horse.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’ve never boarded, but I’ll say right now that no one (I don’t care who they are) is going to tell me what I can do with my OWN horse. If he is a Top 10 WP horse and you aren’t there daily, I’d be at least a little suspicious that they may be using him as either a lesson horse or maybe even showing him themselves, especially if they only want you on him on Sundays…why such a specific day? Why can’t you ride him Monday-Saturday?? I’m a suspicious person so I’m probably reading too much into it, but something isn’t right with this situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

The only times I ever conceded not seeing my horse were the following:

after 9pm because they shut and locked the security gates. Fine by me, she was secure!
when she was in turnout because of a unique situation. I didn't have a horsebox, otherwise I could have collected her at any time
during covid
when in working livery (2 lessons, twice a week) after arranging times beforehand

Other than that I expect to turn up and do whatever I please. I was also a nervous new owner that leaned heavily on the advice of my instructor and the yard manager. Would you let someone else dictate what underwear you use, how to brush your teeth and make your lunch? Because that's the level of ownership you have over your horse. He is yours. I speak as someone that was taken advantage of by yard people, too. They loved my horse so much and were desperate to use her and when I left, tried very hard to buy her. They reminded me "we put so much training in your your horse you should be grateful". I never asked for that training but they were entitled anyway. I felt terrible and thought about selling. It was implied I wasn't a good enough rider and nowhere near a good enough owner. "I don't think it is in your horses best interest to stay with you".... No one will ever put me in that position again. 

Begin by turning up to groom your horse as you please. Turn up randomly and take him for a walk. Turn up randomly and take him for a ride. What you worried about? Ruining your horse? You can't ruin him at a walk but you sound like you're happy with your ridden skills. What else are you worried about, that they will be angry that you are riding YOUR horse? 

For the record I recently bought a second horse. I felt very stupid when I realised I can and should ride them both one after another. I ride my first mare out, then once I'm back I immediately tack up my other one. No reason you can't do the same. So many equestrians here have trained and still train or ride SEVERAL horses in one day. 

Have you paid for the horse in full?
Do you have a receipt?
Do you have the ID papers/passport? 
Do you know the status of their vaccinations, dental and farrier requirements?
Did you or are you going to get a saddler or do you have tack already?

Assuming that you're just new and naïve (like I once was) they might just think you're a minted (rich) owner that has more money than sense. Make it very clear you're invested in bonding with your horse and learning all aspects of ownership. If you were dropped in a field tomorrow DIY do you know enough to get by? If the answer is no, work on it!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@Kalraii I was thinking of you when I said someone here was horribly manipulated by a yard but I didn’t want to single you out, as it might bring up bad memories. Seeing that you don’t mind talking about it I would heavily encourage OP to look at @Kalraii ’s post history - it was really eye opening for me how far some people are willing to go. If I read about that situation in a novel, I would actually find it too far fetched - the amount of entitlement and manipulation… sheesh! I still think about your situation occasionally and get angry on your behalf. I am really happy you turned it around. Hopefully OP manages to prevent something like that from happening from the get go.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Run Forrest Run!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

why are they training your top 10 WP horse ? SOmething is off there. I would find a different stable and trainer. You pay board you pay the trainer to work with you and your horse. I bet someone is using him for lessons. Go out there some day when you are not scheduled. No one would ever tell me that I could not come ride my horse . Its nonsense. Start looking for someplace else.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

If your horse is a top 10 WP Arabian, he doesn't need any _training_. Something is fishy there, and I wouldn't be surprised if they are using him in lessons for others. If they are, then they're making money using your horse, which is completely unethical. And as your horse, you should be able to ride him whenever and wherever you want to. With his record, he can teach you a lot about riding. Start standing up for yourself and your horse. You won't regret it.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

@HombresArablegacy ; Just wanted to say I like your screen name…I have an Arab named Hombre [emoji4][emoji206]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

jbosco1988 said:


> Recently I just purchased and 9 Year old Gelding Arabian Horse,
> He is a top 10 western Pleasure horse
> I paid $9500.00 for my horse.


Pretty off topic and none of my business, but that seems dirt cheap for a horse in their prime (9yrs old) who's an accomplished WP horse. 

Are you sure you got what you think you purchased?
Could that be why they are limiting how much you ride him?

Curious: *Did you buy the horse from this barn?*



jbosco1988 said:


> I am going to board him at the same place I am taking lessons. I have had Hank for weeks now. The first week I got to ride him. It was a little rough but I got it down. The second week on Wednesday they had me train on a horse name Northstar that I already know how to ride good. Then on Saturday they had me train on another horse Abby . I have trained on her before then finally Sunday I got to train on Hank. I asked why I was not on Hank all week. They said they want me to train on the other two and Hank only on Sunday, I actually get that. But I think somebody should of told me the plan first. I am ok with it all. Then today I asked if I can come visit my new horse and just take him for walks they said I can do that. I want to at least get to know my new horse. I am worry only one day a week will not be enough. Can they do that? Am I allowed to visit my horse? I would like to be able to at least visit him.


He's YOUR HORSE. You own him. You can take their recommendations (if they don't think you are ready to ride him yet) but ultimately you are paying them and he is your horse, and YOU HAVE THE SAY. 

If you want to ride your horse, then you ride your horse.
I know at some show barns that's not acceptable (trainers ride the horses, not the owners) but I guess that's probably why I would not fit in well at a show barn. _shrug_


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

^^^^^^^^ agree, agree ,agree with @beau159 for a Top 10 WP horse this horse was cheap. I am curious as to why you would purchase a Top 10 horse if you have only done a few shows. To be quite blunt - that high level of showing takes years (usually) to do well in. And most people work their way up. Something does seem off here. Are they using your horse for other students? Is that part of your board agreement? It sounds like you are being taken advantage of - paying for a horse they picked out, paying them to train or ride that horse and then paying board. My husband took weekly lessons (we trailered in) at a WP and HUS barn (AQHA) these horses are in a climate controlled barn and pampered. Their owners had no limitations though on when they could come see the horse or interact with it (of course it had to be during barn hours) and their was a white board on the wall with all of the boarded horses names and it showed last time ridden, last time out in pasture last time bathed etc. An owner could look at the board and know everything about that horses week


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

I agree with others that this sounds more than a bit fishy.

Doesn't matter what sort of barn it is or your level of experience if you own the horse and pay the board you should be the one dictating when you can and cannot ride or spend time with your animal (barring times when the facility is closed for the night). You're saying there was never any prior discussion about any sort of plan for him and they just decided they'd make one up and enforce it?

Being able to ride or just be around him consistently rather than just one day a week will help you to bond with your horse and get better at riding him as an individual. One day a week for a little ride isn't much when you're also not the one feeding, watering, and doing the basic care. (One of the easiest ways to get a horse to like you is to be the one who brings them their food )

It's just plain odd. I would think you'd want to take lessons only on your own horse going forward except on occasion to continue getting more experience on different mounts. You don't have to ask them to see your horse either. You pay to have your horse kept there. I'd say just get more assertive with them. If they get sour about you exercising your rights as the owner then I'd pick a different barn if possible.

You are your horse's best (and sometimes only) advocate, as the owner. If you think something is going on that you don't like you can say something about it. As the owner you have the power to make these decisions.

Yet, we don't know the other side of the story. Is the barn simply seeing that this horse is too advanced a mount for you and trying to minimize the risk of injury as much as possible without making it obvious that's what they're doing? Being a good show horse and being a good beginner/intermediate beginner horse are often not the same thing after all. Not saying this is the case but it's possible their intentions are not necessarily malicious. But then again didn't you say you bought this horse through them or with their help? Why would they match you up with a horse that's not a proper fit?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Yes, there are situations where owners are not allowed to ride their horse but I am quite sure one doesn’t just randomly buy such a horse. I am thinking that if one bought Valegro in his prime, they wouldn’t be able to ride him either - and such a horse would cost much more than 10k, more 300k+. And the person buying such a horse would be well aware of the nature of the situation.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds like they are using your horse for lessons so only want you to ride one day a week. It all sounds off to me.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Has the OP done anything ?


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey all just wanted to give and update. I talked to the owner of the Ranch about this. She said she wanted to put me in the best in the best position to succeed with my horse Hank. What I have been doing is riding the other horses to learn to be able to ride my new horse Hank. The first lesson with him did not go well at all but I am picking it up really quick with him. They did make the decision for me to ride and train on multiple horses rather then just ride him 3 or 4 days a week. They did do that without asking me. Which was a little frustrating. I kind of understand now but would really like to start riding him more. I can now do Walk, Trot, and rising trot with him. Not loping with him yet but soon. 

My question is, is it better to continue to learn on multiple horses to learn to ride my horse or just learn to ride my horse by riding him 3 or 4 days a week? If it is better to ride multiple horses, how long should I do that? 

Marymame you asked if I bought this horse through them or with their help. I bought the horse through them. I asked the owner previously to help me pick out a horse to buy. The owner picked out the horse. I paid for the Horse. Is that what you are asking? I don’t believe they are using him for lessons. But they are training him 3 or 4 days a week and I am riding him on Sunday. Also, I am able to go see him when I like. I usually go 2 or 3 times a week. I am also training with him to do Western Horsemanship on Fridays so I get to see him more.

I was thinking I will do this until December 1st then tell them I really want to ride my horse 3 or 4 days a week? If they don’t want me to or don't understand, I will go somewhere else. Is this a good plan? I really value everyone’s thoughts. Thanks for all the input!


Kalraii
You asked the following questions

Have you paid for the horse in full? Yes
Do you have a receipt? Yes
Do you have the ID papers/passport? Yes
Do you know the status of their vaccinations, dental and farrier requirements? Yes
Did you or are you going to get a saddler or do you have tack already? Got a saddle and tack.

Jimmy


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Whether it’s better to learn on many horses or just one depends entirely on you and your goals and capabilities. The common wisdom is that it is better to learn on many horses.

But that didn’t work for me. I am a nervous rider and once I stopped hopping from horse to horse and stopped spending the first half of every lesson trying to relax and sync with that particular horse, my learning sped up exponentially. Granted, I am not someone who can hop on any horse and ride masterfully but I am not someone who needs that in their life either.

To me it seems that you would prefer to bond and learn with your horse.

One thing that’s making me really confused is: why did they choose that horse for you if they think you aren’t skilled enough to ride him? Is there a financial element here in any way? Do they earn more by having both you and him in lessons separately?

It is very unusual to suggest such a horse without discussing it with the student first. It sometimes happens that the student is aiming to compete but aren’t quite there yet but this is heavily discussed and generally not something instructors would advise without giving it a lot of thought.


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

*One thing that’s making me really confused is: why did they choose that horse for you if they think you aren’t skilled enough to ride him? Is there a financial element here in any way? Do they earn more by having both you and him in lessons separately? *

I have asked myself the same questions as you have over and over again. Totally thinking the same thing. I question why they would let me buy the horse. Yes I am leaning quick but still. I just dont know.

*It is very unusual to suggest such a horse without discussing it with the student first. It sometimes happens that the student is aiming to compete but aren’t quite there yet but this is heavily discussed and generally not something instructors would advise without giving it a lot of thought.*

I thought this too. That was just so frustrating for me. I was pretty upset about that.

*To me it seems that you would prefer to bond and learn with your horse.*

Yes I would. I can ride him good enough now. I think it would really help me get better faster. Do you think my December 1st date thing is a good idea? I figure that way I can say, "Hey I tried it that way" and give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

If you feel safe riding your horse, go for it. You can always go back to their way of doing things if it’s not working out. In order to keep the peace (if that is important to you) just tell them that you will be riding your horse for a month. If it goes well, great - just carry on riding him without too much ado. Or go back to the previous arrangement, if your horse isn’t working out after a month or two.

Or you can sell the horse if you see that he is too much horse for you and it is unlikely that you will be catching up soon.

This whole business is rather strange and I would be very alert to what these people are scheming. I am not saying they are shady, but…


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

Thank you *Horsef!

I don't think he is to much of a horse for me and would really just love to ride him more. I want do the right thing too. Thanks for all your input!!

I think your right too on the shady business thing as well. Will keep and eye on that.*


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Time to assert your wishes...
You own the horse...yes, lessons on a schoolie so you can learn a new concept might help to learn the feel of it on a lesson horse but then you ride yours as you perfect your partnership.
There is no reason if you can ride w/t and much of the canter already why you are not enjoying your horse...none.
If you were that over-mounted when you bought, then shame on this place for doing this to you...
If they just see you as a willing money-pit they can fleece and pocket $$ from, time to set them straight that that has now come to an end.

So,...is a trainer "training" your horse"??? A real trainer_* not*_ a student....
You pay extra for that right?
A more experienced rider is riding and putting finishing touches on "your" horse then in lessons they collect $$ for? 
Does someone else currently show your horse or is that planned?
Better know what it is they have planned for "your" horse and you are expected to continue to pay full costs and then some if "training" is said to be being done...

Sounds to me you're being taken....
To much shenanigans happening...
You don't learn to ride your horse when you are never permitted to do so....
See, I have a huge problem with someone telling me I can't do with mine when I do with lesson horses just fine...
If you are riding with supervision in a lesson, darn that is when you do ride as the coaching is eyes on...
As long as the horse isn't dangerous...and doesn't sound that at all....
Do Try It, if it not work go back to the lesson horses and keep trying yours so you will get the experience to learn how to do those cues just right and can do all they say you can't...
Sounds like a bunch of horse hockey pucks being told to you....
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Just thinking out loud - and please don’t take this the wrong way - but maybe you aren’t really ready to own any horse. There is a stage in learning in which one can basically only ride school horses who then get any errors fixed by experienced riders (that’s how they keep school horses good for beginners). Maybe these people know this about you but are reluctant to tell you for whatever reason. Be mindful of this. Be very aware of any regression in your horse and if you see that he is developing bad behaviors - go back to taking lessons on school horses. If this was the case, your instructor should have explained it but maybe they just aren’t good at communicating.

Good luck and keep us posted if you find the time.


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

I will keep you all updated for sure.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

jbosco1988 said:


> My question is, is it better to continue to learn on multiple horses to learn to ride my horse or just learn to ride my horse by riding him 3 or 4 days a week? If it is better to ride multiple horses, how long should I do that?


From my personal experience, learning to ride on a single lesson horse was better for me than riding multiple; and when I first got my Pony and he was very green, it was better for me to ride any number of lesson horses than to ride him. I don't remember if you said exactly why they don't think you should ride your horse. In my case, my Pony was very green and I was a new rider, and it was really better for me to ride a lesson pony. I remember at one point I could canter the lesson pony through an entire course of ground poles, raised poles, and crossrails, and I couldn't even canter one lap around the arena with my Pony.

Ultimately I chose to ride my Pony rather than the lesson pony, the reason being that the lesson pony was (IMO) overworked and not treated too well, and I thought she was great and didn't want to put any more of a burden on her. I am sure I would have progressed MUCH faster riding her than I did riding my own Pony.

If you want to progress more quickly, then (again depending on the reasons they don't want you riding your horse) you may do it by riding the lesson horses now and switching to your own guy later, after they've trained him how they want. If you just want to ride your own horse (and I totally get that), just be prepared that you might not progress as quickly. Maybe even let them know, you're OK with taking things slowly but you'd still rather ride your own horse.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ACinATX said:


> If you want to progress more quickly, then (again depending on the reasons they don't want you riding your horse) you may do it by riding the lesson horses now and switching to your own guy later,* after they've trained him how they want*.


See to me....that is the crux of much of this issue....
_*The horse is hers, not theirs.*_
Within reason all horses are trained to the same cues, the finesse may change and no matter rider skill, it continues to change as we improve and strengthen as a rider...or regress.
Every-time we handle our horses we train...we all know that.
But...._*it is her horse*_ _and the horse should be trained to respond to her leg and cues._
If she's taking lessons she's being instructed what to do and practicing it under guidance...
Till proficient in applying those cues, just refrain from pushing to limits not automatically done...
When in lessons, is when you do the new...and if confident in what you are doing...then proceed slowly when riding independently...

But sorry, to me much of what was just written... *after they've trained him how they want*. ....dang, he's your horse and should be tuned into your body and how you cue..._not_ just any and all.
I have a feeling that is what is wrong with this entire scenario...the horse doesn't know her as a rider and that is wrong.
Under guidance, she is not going to "ruin" the horse, period.
Nor will her riding it doing exercises she is now accomplished at going to "un-train" the horse...and if he is that much beyond her abilities, then it is time to find that out so she can get the animal sold and find a suitable mount for her abilities which is what she was led to believe she had...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

You should definitely ride your horse as much as you want and do lessons on him. I can see that if he is learning certain skills and they are new to you as well, you will progress faster on a horse that already knows what it’s doing so that as soon as you cue correctly, the horse does the move. Once you know what you are doing, you can do that with your horse. 

Also, riding multiple horses does make you a better rider in my opinion. I take weekly lessons on excellent horses, which my instructor chooses for me; each one challenges me in a particular way and I can feel myself being a more well rounded competent rider even after just four lessons with this trainer. All of that said, the bulk of your lessons should be on your horse with some on the other horses to help fill gaps (ie concept not bad, just proportion is completely backward). 

Also I rode in Iceland having ridden many different trail horses over my life but never owned and was a bit psyched out. Everyone else on the 10 day riding trip owned their own horses. As it turned out, I was comfortable riding any of the horses and had a great time trying most of them because I had a versatile skill set whereas many who had ridden only one horse felt less confident (ie they knew how to manage their horse’s quirks but that was about it).


----------



## makeshiftM (Jun 24, 2021)

OP, I'm a little curious as to the 'barn culture' of the place you're riding at - do other owners have the same or a similar set up? Asking because it doesn't actually sound that different than what I used to see in some of the crazy expensive show barns up north.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

jbosco1988 said:


> Hey all just wanted to give and update. I talked to the owner of the Ranch about this. She said she wanted to put me in the best in the best position to succeed with my horse Hank. What I have been doing is riding the other horses to learn to be able to ride my new horse Hank. The first lesson with him did not go well at all but I am picking it up really quick with him. They did make the decision for me to ride and train on multiple horses rather then just ride him 3 or 4 days a week. *They did do that without asking me. * Which was a little frustrating. I kind of understand now but would really like to start riding him more. I can now do Walk, Trot, and rising trot with him. Not loping with him yet but soon.
> 
> If they don’t want me to or don't understand, I will go somewhere else. Is this a good plan?


If you ALLOW them to keep treating you like a pushover and a doormat, they will.
You are an adult. Act like one. 
If you are frustrated or not satisfied, no, do not wait until December 1st. Act now.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

jbosco1988 said:


> My question is, is it better to continue to learn on multiple horses to learn to ride my horse or just learn to ride my horse by riding him 3 or 4 days a week? If it is better to ride multiple horses, how long should I do that?


The answer to that question depends on what you want to do and what your goals are. If you want a bonding relationship with a horse, one that looks forward to your arrival, and follows you to the gate when you leave, then go with only riding your horse. If you want to just "feel" what your horse is thinking and wants, you can achieve that better with one horse that you ride. Personally, that sort of relationship is better for someone like me than to become an expert rider (I believe I never will be an expert rider . . . but it sure is fun having a wonderful horse to share life with and love).

If you have a goal of doing something really well, training, showing, reining, roping; then you will progress faster and learn more riding many different horses.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

While I can ride other horses (and have on occasion in a parade etc), when I got Skip, I made him my main focus for every single riding session. As a result, I am an “okay” rider on other horses, but I am a very good rider on my OWN horse. He and I weathered LOTS of wet saddle blankets with trail rides, arena riding, drill practice, parades, obstacle courses. I trust him and he trusts me. My sister, on the other hand, rides multiple horses on multiple occasions and she is good on all of them. I need that close bond in order to feel comfortable with my horse, she does not, she trusts in her skills.

All of that to say if you are going to build some type of show career or focus on a certain discipline, I believe you need to build that with your own horse. It is gratifying to ride another horse and be successful, but in my opinion there is a whole other level of pride in accomplishing that with your own horse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wait - this sounds to me like you have him in a training board. I am ASSUMING that the trainer is riding him and maintaining him? (I only read the first page). If you have your horse in full training at a training facility then that may be their rules. 

You may want to think about moving him somewhere else, if he's a top 10 then he's trained enough that he shouldn't need continuous training.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OK. I went back and read through the pages.

OK so you are paying for full training on your horse at a training facility. Because you are a beginner and have bought a high level horse then yes, I think what is going on is fairly normal. I used to work at an Arab training facility and the owners had to make an appt to come out and ride their horse in a lesson. These horses were top notch and were under full time training. 

I have a friend that is paying $1000 per month for her horse to be in full training and she also has to make appts to ride and is only riding under supervision at this point and she is NOT a beginner rider. BUT she is paying for a horse that is going to win at shows.

I never could get into this type of horse ownership. I want to do it all myself. At the local level I can pin top of the class and win big but when I go to the bigger breed shows, I'm somewhere in the middle and usually towards the bottom. I AM in the ribbons so there are people that don't pin but I'm not top of the class. If I want that, I would have to do what you are doing. I just don' have the time, the skills, and the facility to train and maintain a higher class winner. Local level though... I can do that.


----------



## jbosco1988 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey All I just wanted to give everyone who helped me on this an update. So I ended up Having Hank Trained 5 days a week and me training him on day a week and training on the other horses 3 days a week for 6 months. Apparently this is just the way they do it there. It is a Training/Boarding facility. However after 6 months I have gotten good at riding Hank and about 2 weeks ago asked to ride him more they said no. So I am moving Hank to a new better Training/Boarding facility. They new Training/Boarding facility did and evaluation on me as a rider and said they would have no problem with me training on Hank 3 or 4 days a week. Which is exactly what I want to do.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Great news, thanks for the update! You’ve been super patient for the past six months. Hope the move goes well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is this an Arabian show/training barn? Some of the statements you make resonate with me, I had been with a show/training barn and the trainer was such a control freak that he didn't even want me to do my own grooming. That was a first for me and I sadly found out that there are lots of barns just like that. At a show he didn't want me to even visit my horse in his stall because I would be "distracting" him. Ummmmm, what's to distract from in a stall? The whole time the horse was with that trainer, who in fairness has amazing hands and can put a handle on a horse like nobody's business, but still...., I was NEVER once "allowed" to get up on my horse. I took to hopping up on him at random times of the day and just letting the trainer have a melt down. "You're ruining him, you're not doing it the way I do it, you're confusing him.", on and on and on it went. 

The next barn I was at, the trainer would melt down when I took the horses out on 'trail' and rode around the area right after my lessons. "He/she is too valuable to ride anywhere but an arena.". My thoughts were, if the horse can't be ridden out on trail, he's not valuable enough. 

I eventually got my fill of both places and brought my horses home. So, if you bought a Top Ten WP horse for $9500, you either got a steal because someone was behind on their board/training payments, or there's another issue with the horse.

Also, when, what classes and what shows did he go top 10? US Nationals, Regional or local shows? Scottsdale? There's a huge difference in what's expected from a horse at those shows. The TT placement is a great accomplishment, but if it's not at the National level, then that explains your price for him. He didn't have USN potential. That's not saying he's not a great horse, I've had amazing horses who never got shown at Nationals or who never placed when shown. The competition is FIERCE. 

If you're paying for full board & training at this facility, with an eye to riding him in shows, that explains their thoughts about you not riding him. They're not valid arguments, IMO, for you not riding but I can follow the thought pattern. Riding other horses in lessons is great, you'll learn a bunch from each horse you ride. BUT, you should be getting up on your own horse and riding right after your other lesson. Even if it's a really short lesson, 20-30 mins, you'd still be learning what makes him tick and building a releationship with him. 

You should be able to show up, during barn hours, and visit with your horse, groom, pet, feed, love, take for hand walks, etc etc, at any time he's not actively being ridden/trained. 

For those saying he doesn't need training, that's incorrect if he's a show horse. Those horses need constant training to help them stay in shape to be able to carry the 'frame' and extremely collected gaits required of an Arabian WP horse. Unless the rider is also a trainer or never plans to show the horse, then he needs to be kept in tip top condition and trained lightly 5 or 6 days a week. 

BTW, the romal reins in this pic probably weigh from 48-60 ozs, they have to build up their muscles to carry that tack.










I don't know why my pic didn't show up, but here it is.


----------

